# Queen size bed



## tksigler (Sep 24, 2009)

First build that I built from my own design. Simple design, but a large project for my small garage shop. Used Red Oak


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice job.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carole (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice bed!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice work tk. Welcome to the site.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I like that design. Good work.

George


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful design. That is a wonderful looking project. What finish did you go with?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

Quality work. Very attractive.

Gerry


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

The bed looks terific, we need a bed in the spare bedroom and your design would fit nice. Nice job!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice design, good work.


----------



## tksigler (Sep 24, 2009)

I finished it with Minwax Dark Walnut, and 3 coats of polyurethane.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks great! I hope to see a pic of the finish.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i have to make my wife a bed, i have already made my kids bed. maybe it will be her xmas present lol

very nice job ya did


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks great!! Of course, you could always leave the bed in there for those times that the lady of the house isn't pleased with you. :laughing: But then where would you put the car? :laughing:
Nice work and welcome to the forum.
Ken


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks really nice, why aint my shop that clean?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Great job and thanks alot!!! I showed my wife and yep...that's what she wants for my daughter's room now. I just have one quick question, how did you fasten the panels to the posts?


----------



## tksigler (Sep 24, 2009)

I used mortise and tenon to fasten the panels to the post. That was the hardest part for me, because I have very little experience with that type of joinery.


----------



## tksigler (Sep 24, 2009)

*finished product*

heres a couple of pictures of the bed finished as well pictures of how I fastened panels to posts


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow. Really turn out nice. Bet the wife is happy with that.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I like how you put the sunshine burst at the foot to show off the grain detail. Good Job.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Very impressive project and looks to be great execution. I really like the proportions of both the head and foot boards. Nice job all around :thumbsup:


----------

